# High ISO - Post your unedited high ISO (1600+) photos here!



## PhotoXopher (Sep 17, 2009)

Thought it would be fun to see what others have.


Here's one of mine at 1600 ISO, Nikon D90 + Sigma 18-250






Another, same setup:


----------



## kundalini (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll play.

Anyone ever forget to reset the ISO from the previous shoot? These were shot ~6:00pm August 2009 and it was very bright outside still.

For the gearheads:
D700
24-70mm lens at 31mm FL
f/5.6
1/1000s
EC -0.3EV
ISO *2500*

*



*​ 




D700
24-70mm lens at 70mm FL
f/5.6
1/6400s
EC -0.3EV
ISO *2500*


 




I rarely shoot in Aperture Priority and I kept wondering why my shutter speed was so fast. ​


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 17, 2009)

I've done that too!

Great shots nonetheless, impressive even


----------



## kundalini (Sep 17, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> I've done that too!
> 
> Great shots nonetheless, impressive even


 Cheers NOYZE.  I realize the it's not a Pro body, has only a 2 stop advantage and FF sensor compared to the cropped D300s....... I'm still quite fond of the D700.  My lowly D300 (minus the "s") probably wouldn't have fared so well I'm afraid.


----------

